# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  عضو جديد

## juanito007

السلام عليكم،
يسرني اللإلحاق بكم في هدا المنتدى.سبب مجيئي هنا هو أنني أرغب في رأي لشراء أداة ديبلوكاج وا الفلاشاج. 
أتمنى إستقبالكم لي.

----------


## mohamed73

> السلام عليكم،
> يسرني اللإلحاق بكم في هدا المنتدى
> أتمنى إستقبالكم لي.

   مرحبا بك معنا 
ان شاء الله نرى لك مواضيع مميزه في منتدانا 
ونرجو من الله ان تستفيذ و تفيذ
تحياتي        

> ،
> .سبب مجيئي هنا هو أنني أرغب في رأي لشراء أداة ديبلوكاج وا الفلاشاج. 
> .

  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Fannan1

اهلا وسهلا بك اخي نورت المنتدى

----------

